# How do i get nicotine+ on freebsd?



## Help9jpira (Jul 25, 2021)

After switching from linux, one of the biggest things i miss is nicotine+ (Soulseek Client)  It has been deleted from the ports but is there a way to still get it? 
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2021)

It was removed because it was broken (didn't build) and nobody cared enough to fix it.


----------



## Help9jpira (Jul 25, 2021)

SirDice said:


> It was removed because it was broken (didn't build) and nobody cared enough to fix it.


how do i get it anyways? and shouldn't you be able to download things outside the repository?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2021)

Well, it had build errors, so I expect that to still be the case. You could take a stab at resurrecting the port and see if you can get it to build.


----------



## Help9jpira (Jul 25, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Well, it had build errors, so I expect that to still be the case. You could take a stab at resurrecting the port and see if you can get it to build.


how do you do that?


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 25, 2021)

A good start would be reading https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 25, 2021)

Besides reading the FreeBSD Porter's Handbook eternal_noob linked to you can fetch the deleted port and try to re-do it. Chances are high to make it build.

But if you don't want to tinker around and want the program "outside the repository" then you can install the program via pip. Just make sure the runtime dependencies are installed.

Or Run Nicotine+ from git:




The image shows nicotine+ running from git natively on 12.2-RELEASE (% `python3.8 nicotine`). It should run on higher FreeBSD versions too. I had to add missing runtime dependency databases/py-gdbm (package name py38-gdbm) as nicotine+ complained about it when executed. I haven't tried the functionality. If it's not working as expected for you don't expect here in Forums support.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 25, 2021)

FYI: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=246328
I'm trying to adopt this port, but it seems there's no interest on upstream.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 25, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> I'm trying to adopt this port, but it seems there's no interest on upstream.


Upstream as in https://nicotine-plus.org/ or freebsd-ports? If it's freebsd-ports, I noticed in the PR there where repeatedly requests to test the port with ports-mgmt/poudriere and to verify the port with ports-mgmt/portlint. Maybe if committers have a positive confirmation of the tests (poudrier build log) then they would be inclined to grant the commit rather sooner than later.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 25, 2021)

Until the port is resurrected, as third option to the other two from post #7, the diff from Menelkir can be applied to the ports tree and Nicotine+ installed from there. See git-clone(1) and git-apply(1).

That way Nicotine+ gets registered into the local package database and can be manipulated by pkg(8).


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 25, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Upstream as in https://nicotine-plus.org/ or freebsd-ports? If it's freebsd-ports, I noticed in the PR there where repeatedly requests to test the port with ports-mgmt/poudriere and to verify the port with ports-mgmt/portlint. Maybe if committers have a positive confirmation of the tests then they would be inclined to grant the commit rather sooner than later.


After 5 builds on poudriere and 2 rewrite of the entire port in a year? I don't know why I'm even trying anymore.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 25, 2021)

You could try asking for a committer on freebsd-ports@ mailing list.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 25, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> You could try asking for a committer on freebsd-ports@ mailing list.


I did that on irc and also I have some updates to the ports I maintain sitting there forever (by update, I mean a version bump, even so, sometimes new "problems" arise), I just gave up trying until someone notice.


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 25, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> I just gave up trying until someone notice.


So sad. Don't give up!


----------

